# Ode to Mateo



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I just told Mateo's mom how funny it was to see him "Lettin' it All Hang Out"! Since that is Khan's favorite pose.
When I went into the bedroom this is what I found!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kindred spirits?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL That's Tanis' favorite pose as well. I had a cat (who thought he was a dog) that did the same thing. I guess air drying their junk feels pretty good.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> LOL That's Tanis' favorite pose as well. I had a cat (who thought he was a dog) that did the same thing. I guess air drying their junk feels pretty good.


I guess that's a Boy thing!! LOL!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhh, looks like Khan is enjoying that big (King-sized/Khan-sized bed!). It might be a boy thing... airing out their "boy things", lol.

He is so handsome; we need to see more photos of Khan!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My female BC does this all the time. LOL guess its not just a boy thing.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great picture!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ahhh, looks like Khan is enjoying that big (King-sized/Khan-sized bed!). It might be a boy thing... airing out their "boy things", lol.
> 
> He is so handsome; we need to see more photos of Khan!


Don't mind the messy bed. I actually was headed in to change the sheets; but found Khan sprawled out. So of course I couldn't disturb him!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Too funny! I just love giant breeds. Such cuddly goofballs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol lies like that all the time too. Gets embarrassing sometimes when she lies like that on the road whilst I'm talking to friends. I wonder why they do it. My friends reckon it's because she's a..., um, playing easy to get. 
I can't tell you how happy I am to see that she's not the only one!
Khan is such a sweetheart. 
It's good to see you back here, missed having you around.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess private parts just need a little airing out sometimes.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Boone does it when he feels there isn't enough attention on him or if me and Scott are tense. It usually works in both aspects of getting attention and defusing tense moments lol. Woof sleeps like it, although he twists himself up more, like a furry pretzel.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Eevee does that too, and she's a girl!









At least she's a little more dainty about it..


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dobby does it too, but he's little =)









And my fatty corgi girl (who lives with my parents since I moved to Australia) does it too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got a few of those hanging around here :wink:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG! That last one hangin' off the couch is priceless!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mol lies like that all the time too. Gets embarrassing sometimes when she lies like that on the road whilst I'm talking to friends. I wonder why they do it. My friends reckon it's because she's a..., um, playing easy to get.
> I can't tell you how happy I am to see that she's not the only one!
> Khan is such a sweetheart.
> It's good to see you back here, missed having you around.


Thanks! I've been in and out of town for fun with family, and I'm getting down to the wire with my marathon training!! A few weeks ago I logged a 1/2 marathon just to get some miles in!! My event is on the 17th of June! My goal is to finish under 6hrs. I was hoping to be closer to a 12min mile pace; but I will be happy with 13-14min mile.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Khan said:


> OMG! That last one hangin' off the couch is priceless!!!


That one and the puppy above him is the same dog! 

Thankfully he is neutered now! :biggrin:


----------

